
Ask HN: Realtime app ideas for side project? - mbm
What are some ideas for apps that could be built to become more conversant with near-realtime technologies à la Storm, Kafka, Spark Streaming and the like?<p>Let&#x27;s define realtime not as financial index realtime but as responding very quickly to a potentially large number of input events which will be coming in over a network.
======
jefferson123
Analyze how a Trump tweet affects stock prices, twitter sentiment, major news
outlets in real time

~~~
mbm
That's very cool! Perhaps the "Trump bump" could be quantified.

~~~
jefferson123
Yes. Sounds like you'll have to deal with getting the data from different
sources (either by crawling or APIs) hopefully in a distributed manner (storm,
for example) and then analyze the inputs using something like spark or hadoop.
If you like, let me know if you end up building it. Email in profile.

------
onlydole
An app that collects app ideas for the best realtime app idea and shows the
aggregation of ideas on a webpage

~~~
andrewstuart2
And it does it all -- get this -- in realtime.

~~~
revelation
Which, even funnier, are all very, very removed from the actual technical
meaning of realtime to the point where they make a mockery of the concept.

------
garysieling
If you're just looking for ideas, I would look at what people have done for
conference talks, sometimes they have good project ideas -
[https://www.findlectures.com/?q=%20realtime&p=2&class1=Techn...](https://www.findlectures.com/?q=%20realtime&p=2&class1=Technology)

~~~
mbm
Thanks Gary. I hadn't seen this site, very cool.

------
tedmiston
A social network for people drinking the same beverage right now.

You could have rooms for particular regional coffees or more simple like hot
chocolate or commercialized like one for Budweiser.

There could be content you unlock by proving you're drinking a certain drink.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Listening to the same music right now.

Playing the same YT video right now.

------
employee8000
It's best to learn what real-time actually means in the context of technology.
None of the above technologies are real-time. Near-real time might be more
accurate but it depends on your tolerance.

~~~
lgas
It's best to understand that language evolves over time and despite the fact
that "real-time" has had a specific meaning in the context of software for
quite some time, it now has another meaning, under which all of the above
technologies are real-time. Enjoy.

~~~
employee8000
I don't think the term real-time has changed. Some people misuse it but it's
still a very well-defined and strict term.

------
zengr
I got this idea of using my twitter follower graph and extracting out entities
like movies, restaurants, books and people they talk about.

I have noticed that I end up eating at places, go to coffee shops, read book
and watch movies/shows people I follow talk about. If there was a simpler way
to browse that, it might be useful.

------
id122015
I wad amazed by the youtube videos with the new capabilities of drones and
hardware configurations.They also plan to deliver internet by drones if
networking is what you are into.

------
boltzmannbrain
Real-time anomaly detection ([http://numenta.org](http://numenta.org)) for
airplane flight routes, wearable sensor data (heart rate), energy smart meter
readings, seismometers for early earthquake warnings, ...

------
franze
Realtime new stuff on Netflix for series junkies.

------
logicspice_
Social networking are best way for side project

